# The Festival Club where Bob Marley played - Ibiza 2016



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 3, 2016)

A very famous site on the island where apparently Bob Marley once played.

Some History:

If we rewind the Balearic tape back to the late 1960s and early 1970s, Ibiza had just opened its eyes to package tourism, industrial work commenced on this monumental hillside venue back in 1969 which just so happened to be isolated in the middle of a pine forest.

Such a restricted location meant that the owners of the venue were required to build an access road in order for clubbers to gain entry to the club. Once 1972 came around, the extraordinary hillside venue was named “Festival Club”.

Such architecture included an amphitheater which hosted performance art, mock bull fights, a huge music venue at the very peak and in between, it featured a variety of bars and a restaurant which had several rows of concrete tables lined up like contours up the slope of the hill.

In the wake of the 1973 fuel crisis, losses began to mount up and airfares began to suddenly increase. Foreign holidays for tourists soon decreased and it became economically straining to transfer the few remaining tourists up into the hills for a night at the Festival Club on a daily basis. 

The venue then closed in 1974 after just two years of being in operation.

Source: https://myibiza.tv/throwback-thursday-opening-festival-club-1972/ 



A Couple of images from back in the day:

One of the original flyers/posters for the Festival Club






Shot of the ring next to a picture taken more recently






My shots:













Looking down at the ring, stage and seating



The surrounding landscape is quite stunning



Nature reclaiming












The stage






Some back area



Part of what was once a Ford Ka (Car nerd) 



Toilets



Looking down to the stage from the hillside of concrete seats and tables






Old Cortina Estate - been there a while



Smile!






My little explorer puppy looking through a hole... Yes she has a heart bindi haha



Time for some graffiti! 
















Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## HughieD (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a bit different that one. Lovely set of pix.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice photographs. I find that the graffiti is a bit arty. Interesting history attached as well.


----------



## Infraredd (Dec 5, 2016)

There's some neat places on that island especially by the airport - never managed this one - nice to see it at last.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks guys



Infraredd said:


> There's some neat places on that island especially by the airport - never managed this one - nice to see it at last.



I noticed you have posted a couple of places on the island. I was going to make a thread for the old Morgana club but my pics look just like the ones you've already posted


----------

